

AirPlay for Android - Android Transporter for the Nexus 7 and the Raspberry Pi - DanielHimmelein
http://esrlabs.com/android-transporter-for-the-nexus-7-and-the-raspberry-pi

======
drivebyacct2
Oh this is way cooler than I thought. It's already easy to uPnP/AirPlay
CONTENT from Android to AppleTV/XBMC/whatever.

This does screen-sharing, but not the same way Apple does (Apple's method does
not work with XBMC).

